# brauche große XML-Datei für XPath-Tests



## mikachu (10. Jul 2007)

hi community,

ich bräuchte eine sehr große XML, womit ich verschiedene XPath-Implementationen mal drauflos lassen kann.
es wäre nicht schlecht, wenn die knoten auch noch richtig böse viel verschachtelt sind 

wenn jmd so eine xml schonmal gesehen hat, und sich noch an die url erinnert, bitte ich ihn, diese url zu posten


----------



## Zed (10. Jul 2007)

Have Fun 

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<X400Message xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance">
	<X400MessageType>message</X400MessageType>
	<ContentType>ipm</ContentType>
	<MessageIdentifier>
		<GlobalDomainIdentifier>
			<Country>aa</Country>
			<AdministrativeDomainName>a</AdministrativeDomainName>
			<PrivateDomainName>a</PrivateDomainName>
		</GlobalDomainIdentifier>
		<LocalIdentifier>a</LocalIdentifier>
	</MessageIdentifier>
	<SubjectMessageIdentifier>
		<GlobalDomainIdentifier>
			<Country>aa</Country>
			<AdministrativeDomainName>a</AdministrativeDomainName>
			<PrivateDomainName>a</PrivateDomainName>
		</GlobalDomainIdentifier>
		<LocalIdentifier>a</LocalIdentifier>
	</SubjectMessageIdentifier>
	<InternalTraceInformation>
		<MTAName>aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa</MTAName>
		<ArrivalTime>000000000000Z</ArrivalTime>
		<GlobalDomainIdentifier>
			<Country>aa</Country>
			<AdministrativeDomainName>a</AdministrativeDomainName>
			<PrivateDomainName>a</PrivateDomainName>
		</GlobalDomainIdentifier>
	</InternalTraceInformation>
	<ContentIdentifier>a</ContentIdentifier>
	<OriginatorName>
		<X400Address>
			<X400StandardAttributeList>
				<Country>aa</Country>
				<AdministrativeDomain>a</AdministrativeDomain>
				<PrivateDomain>a</PrivateDomain>
				<Organisation>a</Organisation>
				<OrganisationalUnit1>a</OrganisationalUnit1>
				<OrganisationalUnit2>a</OrganisationalUnit2>
				<OrganisationalUnit3>a</OrganisationalUnit3>
				<OrganisationalUnit4>a</OrganisationalUnit4>
				<CommonName>a</CommonName>
				<SurName>a</SurName>
				<GivenName>a</GivenName>
				<Initials>a</Initials>
			</X400StandardAttributeList>
			<FreeFormName>a</FreeFormName>
			<X400DomainDefinedAttribute>
				<DDA-Type>a</DDA-Type>
				<DDA-Value>a</DDA-Value>
			</X400DomainDefinedAttribute>
			<X500DistinguishedName>String</X500DistinguishedName>
		</X400Address>
	</OriginatorName>
	<MessageRecipient>
		<X400Address>
			<X400StandardAttributeList>
				<Country>aa</Country>
				<AdministrativeDomain>a</AdministrativeDomain>
				<PrivateDomain>a</PrivateDomain>
				<Organisation>a</Organisation>
				<OrganisationalUnit1>a</OrganisationalUnit1>
				<OrganisationalUnit2>a</OrganisationalUnit2>
				<OrganisationalUnit3>a</OrganisationalUnit3>
				<OrganisationalUnit4>a</OrganisationalUnit4>
				<CommonName>a</CommonName>
				<SurName>a</SurName>
				<GivenName>a</GivenName>
				<Initials>a</Initials>
			</X400StandardAttributeList>
			<FreeFormName>a</FreeFormName>
			<X400DomainDefinedAttribute>
				<DDA-Type>a</DDA-Type>
				<DDA-Value>a</DDA-Value>
			</X400DomainDefinedAttribute>
			<X500DistinguishedName>String</X500DistinguishedName>
		</X400Address>
		<OriginatorRequestedAlternateRecipient>
			<X400Address>
				<X400StandardAttributeList>
					<Country>aa</Country>
					<AdministrativeDomain>a</AdministrativeDomain>
					<PrivateDomain>a</PrivateDomain>
					<Organisation>a</Organisation>
					<OrganisationalUnit1>a</OrganisationalUnit1>
					<OrganisationalUnit2>a</OrganisationalUnit2>
					<OrganisationalUnit3>a</OrganisationalUnit3>
					<OrganisationalUnit4>a</OrganisationalUnit4>
					<CommonName>a</CommonName>
					<SurName>a</SurName>
					<GivenName>a</GivenName>
					<Initials>a</Initials>
				</X400StandardAttributeList>
				<FreeFormName>a</FreeFormName>
				<X400DomainDefinedAttribute>
					<DDA-Type>a</DDA-Type>
					<DDA-Value>a</DDA-Value>
				</X400DomainDefinedAttribute>
				<X500DistinguishedName>String</X500DistinguishedName>
			</X400Address>
		</OriginatorRequestedAlternateRecipient>
		<TypeOfRecipient>primary</TypeOfRecipient>
		<Responsibility>true</Responsibility>
		<OriginatorReportRequest>report</OriginatorReportRequest>
		<OriginatorNotificationRequest>receipt</OriginatorNotificationRequest>
		<ReturnRequested>true</ReturnRequested>
		<NonDeliveryReasonCode>transfer-failure</NonDeliveryReasonCode>
		<NonDeliveryDiagnosticCode>unrecognised-or-name</NonDeliveryDiagnosticCode>
		<DeliveryTime>000000000000Z</DeliveryTime>
		<SupplementaryInformation/>
		<OriginallyIntendedRecipientName>
			<X400Address>
				<X400StandardAttributeList>
					<Country>aa</Country>
					<AdministrativeDomain>a</AdministrativeDomain>
					<PrivateDomain>a</PrivateDomain>
					<Organisation>a</Organisation>
					<OrganisationalUnit1>a</OrganisationalUnit1>
					<OrganisationalUnit2>a</OrganisationalUnit2>
					<OrganisationalUnit3>a</OrganisationalUnit3>
					<OrganisationalUnit4>a</OrganisationalUnit4>
					<CommonName>a</CommonName>
					<SurName>a</SurName>
					<GivenName>a</GivenName>
					<Initials>a</Initials>
				</X400StandardAttributeList>
				<FreeFormName>a</FreeFormName>
				<X400DomainDefinedAttribute>
					<DDA-Type>a</DDA-Type>
					<DDA-Value>a</DDA-Value>
				</X400DomainDefinedAttribute>
				<X500DistinguishedName>String</X500DistinguishedName>
			</X400Address>
		</OriginallyIntendedRecipientName>
		<RedirectionHistory>
			<Name>
				<X400Address>
					<X400StandardAttributeList>
						<Country>aa</Country>
						<AdministrativeDomain>a</AdministrativeDomain>
						<PrivateDomain>a</PrivateDomain>
						<Organisation>a</Organisation>
						<OrganisationalUnit1>a</OrganisationalUnit1>
						<OrganisationalUnit2>a</OrganisationalUnit2>
						<OrganisationalUnit3>a</OrganisationalUnit3>
						<OrganisationalUnit4>a</OrganisationalUnit4>
						<CommonName>a</CommonName>
						<SurName>a</SurName>
						<GivenName>a</GivenName>
						<Initials>a</Initials>
					</X400StandardAttributeList>
					<FreeFormName>a</FreeFormName>
					<X400DomainDefinedAttribute>
						<DDA-Type>a</DDA-Type>
						<DDA-Value>a</DDA-Value>
					</X400DomainDefinedAttribute>
					<X500DistinguishedName>String</X500DistinguishedName>
				</X400Address>
			</Name>
			<Time>000000000000Z</Time>
			<Reason>originator-requested</Reason>
		</RedirectionHistory>
	</MessageRecipient>
	<AlternateRecipientAllowed>1</AlternateRecipientAllowed>
	<RecipientReassignmentProhibited>0</RecipientReassignmentProhibited>
	<DLExpansionProhibited>0</DLExpansionProhibited>
	<DisclosureOfRecipients>1</DisclosureOfRecipients>
	<Priority>non-urgent</Priority>
	<ImplicitConversionProhibited>0</ImplicitConversionProhibited>
	<ConversionWithLossProhibited>0</ConversionWithLossProhibited>
	<DeferredDeliveryTime>000000000000Z</DeferredDeliveryTime>
	<LatestDeliveryTime>000000000000Z</LatestDeliveryTime>
	<DLExpansionHistory>
		<Name>
			<X400Address>
				<X400StandardAttributeList>
					<Country>aa</Country>
					<AdministrativeDomain>a</AdministrativeDomain>
					<PrivateDomain>a</PrivateDomain>
					<Organisation>a</Organisation>
					<OrganisationalUnit1>a</OrganisationalUnit1>
					<OrganisationalUnit2>a</OrganisationalUnit2>
					<OrganisationalUnit3>a</OrganisationalUnit3>
					<OrganisationalUnit4>a</OrganisationalUnit4>
					<CommonName>a</CommonName>
					<SurName>a</SurName>
					<GivenName>a</GivenName>
					<Initials>a</Initials>
				</X400StandardAttributeList>
				<FreeFormName>a</FreeFormName>
				<X400DomainDefinedAttribute>
					<DDA-Type>a</DDA-Type>
					<DDA-Value>a</DDA-Value>
				</X400DomainDefinedAttribute>
				<X500DistinguishedName>String</X500DistinguishedName>
			</X400Address>
		</Name>
		<Time>000000000000Z</Time>
	</DLExpansionHistory>
	<OriginatorDLExpansionHistory>
		<Name>
			<X400Address>
				<X400StandardAttributeList>
					<Country>aa</Country>
					<AdministrativeDomain>a</AdministrativeDomain>
					<PrivateDomain>a</PrivateDomain>
					<Organisation>a</Organisation>
					<OrganisationalUnit1>a</OrganisationalUnit1>
					<OrganisationalUnit2>a</OrganisationalUnit2>
					<OrganisationalUnit3>a</OrganisationalUnit3>
					<OrganisationalUnit4>a</OrganisationalUnit4>
					<CommonName>a</CommonName>
					<SurName>a</SurName>
					<GivenName>a</GivenName>
					<Initials>a</Initials>
				</X400StandardAttributeList>
				<FreeFormName>a</FreeFormName>
				<X400DomainDefinedAttribute>
					<DDA-Type>a</DDA-Type>
					<DDA-Value>a</DDA-Value>
				</X400DomainDefinedAttribute>
				<X500DistinguishedName>String</X500DistinguishedName>
			</X400Address>
		</Name>
		<Time>000000000000Z</Time>
	</OriginatorDLExpansionHistory>
	<DiscardReason>ipm-expired</DiscardReason>
	<ReceiptTime>000000000000Z</ReceiptTime>
	<SupplementaryReceiptInfo/>
	<IPM>
		<IPMIdentifier>
			<X400Address>
				<X400StandardAttributeList>
					<Country>aa</Country>
					<AdministrativeDomain>a</AdministrativeDomain>
					<PrivateDomain>a</PrivateDomain>
					<Organisation>a</Organisation>
					<OrganisationalUnit1>a</OrganisationalUnit1>
					<OrganisationalUnit2>a</OrganisationalUnit2>
					<OrganisationalUnit3>a</OrganisationalUnit3>
					<OrganisationalUnit4>a</OrganisationalUnit4>
					<CommonName>a</CommonName>
					<SurName>a</SurName>
					<GivenName>a</GivenName>
					<Initials>a</Initials>
				</X400StandardAttributeList>
				<FreeFormName>a</FreeFormName>
				<X400DomainDefinedAttribute>
					<DDA-Type>a</DDA-Type>
					<DDA-Value>a</DDA-Value>
				</X400DomainDefinedAttribute>
				<X500DistinguishedName>String</X500DistinguishedName>
			</X400Address>
			<UserRelativeIdentifier>x 000000000000Z</UserRelativeIdentifier>
		</IPMIdentifier>
		<SubjectIPMIdentifier>
			<X400Address>
				<X400StandardAttributeList>
					<Country>aa</Country>
					<AdministrativeDomain>a</AdministrativeDomain>
					<PrivateDomain>a</PrivateDomain>
					<Organisation>a</Organisation>
					<OrganisationalUnit1>a</OrganisationalUnit1>
					<OrganisationalUnit2>a</OrganisationalUnit2>
					<OrganisationalUnit3>a</OrganisationalUnit3>
					<OrganisationalUnit4>a</OrganisationalUnit4>
					<CommonName>a</CommonName>
					<SurName>a</SurName>
					<GivenName>a</GivenName>
					<Initials>a</Initials>
				</X400StandardAttributeList>
				<FreeFormName>a</FreeFormName>
				<X400DomainDefinedAttribute>
					<DDA-Type>a</DDA-Type>
					<DDA-Value>a</DDA-Value>
				</X400DomainDefinedAttribute>
				<X500DistinguishedName>String</X500DistinguishedName>
			</X400Address>
			<UserRelativeIdentifier>x 000000000000Z</UserRelativeIdentifier>
		</SubjectIPMIdentifier>
		<Originator>
			<X400Address>
				<X400StandardAttributeList>
					<Country>aa</Country>
					<AdministrativeDomain>a</AdministrativeDomain>
					<PrivateDomain>a</PrivateDomain>
					<Organisation>a</Organisation>
					<OrganisationalUnit1>a</OrganisationalUnit1>
					<OrganisationalUnit2>a</OrganisationalUnit2>
					<OrganisationalUnit3>a</OrganisationalUnit3>
					<OrganisationalUnit4>a</OrganisationalUnit4>
					<CommonName>a</CommonName>
					<SurName>a</SurName>
					<GivenName>a</GivenName>
					<Initials>a</Initials>
				</X400StandardAttributeList>
				<FreeFormName>a</FreeFormName>
				<X400DomainDefinedAttribute>
					<DDA-Type>a</DDA-Type>
					<DDA-Value>a</DDA-Value>
				</X400DomainDefinedAttribute>
				<X500DistinguishedName>String</X500DistinguishedName>
			</X400Address>
		</Originator>
		<IPMRecipient>
			<X400Address>
				<X400StandardAttributeList>
					<Country>aa</Country>
					<AdministrativeDomain>a</AdministrativeDomain>
					<PrivateDomain>a</PrivateDomain>
					<Organisation>a</Organisation>
					<OrganisationalUnit1>a</OrganisationalUnit1>
					<OrganisationalUnit2>a</OrganisationalUnit2>
					<OrganisationalUnit3>a</OrganisationalUnit3>
					<OrganisationalUnit4>a</OrganisationalUnit4>
					<CommonName>a</CommonName>
					<SurName>a</SurName>
					<GivenName>a</GivenName>
					<Initials>a</Initials>
				</X400StandardAttributeList>
				<FreeFormName>a</FreeFormName>
				<X400DomainDefinedAttribute>
					<DDA-Type>a</DDA-Type>
					<DDA-Value>a</DDA-Value>
				</X400DomainDefinedAttribute>
				<X500DistinguishedName>String</X500DistinguishedName>
			</X400Address>
			<TypeOfRecipient>primary</TypeOfRecipient>
			<OriginatorNotificationRequest>receipt</OriginatorNotificationRequest>
			<ReturnRequested>0</ReturnRequested>
		</IPMRecipient>
		<Subject/>
		<Importance>low</Importance>
		<Body>
			<Name>a</Name>
			<BodyType>text/plain</BodyType>
			<ContentDisposition>inline</ContentDisposition>
			<CharacterSet>iso8859-1</CharacterSet>
			<Content>String</Content>
		</Body>
		<ExemptedAddresses>
			<X400Address>
				<X400StandardAttributeList>
					<Country>aa</Country>
					<AdministrativeDomain>a</AdministrativeDomain>
					<PrivateDomain>a</PrivateDomain>
					<Organisation>a</Organisation>
					<OrganisationalUnit1>a</OrganisationalUnit1>
					<OrganisationalUnit2>a</OrganisationalUnit2>
					<OrganisationalUnit3>a</OrganisationalUnit3>
					<OrganisationalUnit4>a</OrganisationalUnit4>
					<CommonName>a</CommonName>
					<SurName>a</SurName>
					<GivenName>a</GivenName>
					<Initials>a</Initials>
				</X400StandardAttributeList>
				<FreeFormName>a</FreeFormName>
				<X400DomainDefinedAttribute>
					<DDA-Type>a</DDA-Type>
					<DDA-Value>a</DDA-Value>
				</X400DomainDefinedAttribute>
				<X500DistinguishedName>String</X500DistinguishedName>
			</X400Address>
		</ExemptedAddresses>
		<ExtendedAuthorizationInfo>000000000000Z</ExtendedAuthorizationInfo>
		<DistributionCodes>aaa</DistributionCodes>
		<HandlingInstructions>aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa</HandlingInstructions>
		<MessageInstructions>aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa</MessageInstructions>
		<CodressMessage>0</CodressMessage>
		<OriginatorReference>aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa</OriginatorReference>
		<PrimaryPrecedence>deferred</PrimaryPrecedence>
		<CopyPrecedence>deferred</CopyPrecedence>
		<MessageType>
			<Type>exercise</Type>
			<Identifier>aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa</Identifier>
		</MessageType>
		<ACP127MessageIdentifier>aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa</ACP127MessageIdentifier>
		<OriginatorPLAD>aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa</OriginatorPLAD>
		<SecurityLabel>
			<Policy>String</Policy>
			<Classification>unmarked</Classification>
			<PrivacyMark>aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa</PrivacyMark>
			<Category>
				<CategoryID>atomal</CategoryID>
				<CategoryData>aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa</CategoryData>
			</Category>
		</SecurityLabel>
		<Sensitivity>company-confidential</Sensitivity>
		<OtherRecipientsIndicator>
			<Type>to</Type>
			<Name>aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa</Name>
		</OtherRecipientsIndicator>
		<AutoForwarded>0</AutoForwarded>
		<AuthorizingUsers>
			<X400Address>
				<X400StandardAttributeList>
					<Country>aa</Country>
					<AdministrativeDomain>a</AdministrativeDomain>
					<PrivateDomain>a</PrivateDomain>
					<Organisation>a</Organisation>
					<OrganisationalUnit1>a</OrganisationalUnit1>
					<OrganisationalUnit2>a</OrganisationalUnit2>
					<OrganisationalUnit3>a</OrganisationalUnit3>
					<OrganisationalUnit4>a</OrganisationalUnit4>
					<CommonName>a</CommonName>
					<SurName>a</SurName>
					<GivenName>a</GivenName>
					<Initials>a</Initials>
				</X400StandardAttributeList>
				<FreeFormName>a</FreeFormName>
				<X400DomainDefinedAttribute>
					<DDA-Type>a</DDA-Type>
					<DDA-Value>a</DDA-Value>
				</X400DomainDefinedAttribute>
				<X500DistinguishedName>String</X500DistinguishedName>
			</X400Address>
		</AuthorizingUsers>
	</IPM>
</X400Message>
```


----------



## mikachu (10. Jul 2007)

danke, das sieht schonmal recht annehmlich aus 
aber es könnte ruhig noch etwas verschachtelter sein , damit ich die ganzen xpath-axen mal austesten kann.
hier scheinen mir maximal 4-5 stufen zu sein, auf den ersten blick, aber ich werd die mal zum testen nehmen.

danke nochmal  :toll:


----------



## Zed (10. Jul 2007)

Füge halt noch paar Stufen hinzu.

Du machst das doch bestimmt recursive und gibts den XPath von jeder Node aus. Da kann eigentlich nix schief gehen


----------



## mikachu (17. Jul 2007)

ich bedanke mich an allen, die mir geholfen haben... in diesem konkreten problem :wink:

aber ich hab das nun dann doch noch anders gelöst...
ich hab mir mal nen RandomXMLGenerator geschrieben, welcher mir eine xml generiert 

wenn jmd den code sehen will, kann ich den posten, sonst wäre es nur server-belastung  :!:


----------

